

How to Go from App Idea to Launch in 4 Days - shsulliv
http://news.appbase.io/posts/233177-how-to-go-from-idea-to-launch-in-4-days-and-get-press

======
personjerry
Is your name Gavin Belson by any chance? :)

------
theflubba
Lame. Appbase is for noobs.

